# This General Root Saw Didn't Last Long......



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

4" cast to 6" clay, back to 4" cast 

I've been running into incorrectly installed laterals as pictured below. Some are unroddable and some are a PITA to jump.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Grrrrr! :furious:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Idiots!


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

What did you tell the customer?


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Relic said:


> What did you tell the customer?



The pipe pictured is from a job last fall. The one I had today wasn't as bad maybe 1/4", enough to bust my root saw. I had to run my camera to retrieve the busted cutter so that's how I found out WTF was going on.

The whole damn street is probably the same way. The city totally tore up the street decades ago and ran new sewer to the curb.

I called and told the owner like it was.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor root saw I love that thing :thumbsup:. Should of had that on the other day and my cable probably wouldn't of flipped.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

So watcha gonna do? Did you give them any direction to go? Maybe cut in a c.o. somewhere for starters.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*knives*

Call me old school but in all my years of drain cleaning I never experimented(much, we all tried new toys after the trade shows) with the circle or any of the new fangled blades. I always had good luck using the Spartan or RR type blades. (*with blade holders) My first teacher or old plumber (he was in his 40s ,me in my early 20s used to really take his time cleaning sewers with roots. (We usually did 4 jobs a day in training 2 in morning 2 in afternoon) He started with a small blade 2 or 3 inch and then finished with the biggest blade he could get thru.We Always kept a good assortment of small singles and up to 6inch doubles. In those days before jetters we had a few small cities we serviced that had 6 inch lines we cleaned thru man-holes(very few grin) I will never forget the awful smell of the gas that we smelled just before the lines opened.Glad I am alive to remember those days before I had ever heard of OSHA .I am glad things changed for all of us that do this type of work (safety first) For those off sets we used a small spear or arrow head type blade to try to get them opened before the repair. Some guys attached the blades directly to the cable end but I preferred a blade holder and a 2 ft flex leader. When I was showed the 1 or 2 ft leader to attach to blades ahead of the chuck it was awesome !!To make those weird turns in homemade (hole in pipe cleanouts we used to encounter in those days! Enough rambling Eddie http://www.gorlitz.com/pc_combined_...DBC928&pc_id=5732D92AB4594790991DE9EA04DBC928


----------



## AssTyme (May 15, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> So watcha gonna do? Did you give them any direction to go? Maybe cut in a c.o. somewhere for starters.




The line is fully opened. The only section that had roots was the 4" to 6" connection but I always run the full line to street no matter what and that's where I ran into problems was going further down stream.


----------



## antiCon (Jun 15, 2012)

theres a few streets in the heights around here like that .. 
where they originally installed 4" line to a 6" city tap that was maybe 4-6' up on the property.. well, after the city came back 50 or so years later and replaced the city main
they ran all 4" taps and tyed on to the 6" (concrete) lines.
i see alot of lines that go from 4" to 6" back to 4" within 2-3 ft. its sad... if they only ran another 2-3 ft these 4-5 streets would never have had problems
on a side... note good money for me


----------

